# keine errors in packeage explorer und navigator im eclipse



## ARadauer (11. Aug 2008)

wenn ich einen fehler in der code ansicht habe, sie ich diesen ja normalerweise im package explorer (rotes icon)... dem ist aber nich mehr so... :-( woran könnte das liegen bzw wo kann ich nachsehen....

clean, refresh, eclipse neustart hat nichts gebracht....


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2008)

Funktioniert es im Project Explorer? Poste mal dein .log, vielleicht findet sich dort etwas.


----------



## ARadauer (11. Aug 2008)

ja im Project Explorer fehlen die icons auch, im log steht leider gar nichts.

ich seh gerade, dass es nur bei einem projekt nicht passt


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2008)

Du kannst mal Eclipse mit dem -clean Parameter starten. Vielleicht geht's dann wieder


----------



## ARadauer (11. Aug 2008)

ach die welt ist schlecht, hilft auch nix, hab ich vorher schon probiert.... findbugs funktioniert auch nicht mehr... ...


----------



## ARadauer (11. Aug 2008)

ich kopier mal eclipse von meinem kollegen...


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2008)

Denke nicht das es was bringt. Der Fehler ist praktisch immer im Workspace, nicht in Eclipse.
Ich würde mal alles neu auschecken in einem frischen Workspace.


----------



## ARadauer (11. Aug 2008)

alter!!!!

ich hatte im build path eine fehlende jar..... normalerweise zeigt er doch sowas unter den problems an oder? hat er aber nicht!


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2008)

Vielleicht war das gefiltert... Solange der Build Path ungültig ist, wird das Project nicht neu gebuilded und keine Error Marker mehr erzeugt.


----------



## ARadauer (11. Aug 2008)

> Vielleicht war das gefiltert...


mhn nein, hab alle filter beseitigt... sehr seltsames verhalten.. aber egal jetzt gehts wieder


----------

